# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Базы данных форекс, крипто, физы!

## LeadTargetGroup

*Продам свежие базы разных направлений!
*

*Базы под:*
- форекс,
- крипто,
- физы,
- с лендов о доп доходах,
- выгрузим практически любого брокера на заказ.

В наличии горячие, теплые, холодные базы!

Страны: вся Европа, рф, Прибалты, Польша – так же многие страны на заказ!

Постоянное обновление! Возможна замена неликвида!
По всем интересующим Вас вопросам в тг!

Обратная связь:
• TELEGRAM: leadtargetgroup

----------

